# Is there a commercial that really irritates you?



## the Lake Erie Monster (Jul 23, 2010)

This is very random, but is anyone else as irritated with, "Flo", the Progressive representative in the commercials, as I am? She didn't bother me at first, but after fifty commercials I would have to say she gets on my nerves. The argument would be to simply dvr everything but she is everywhere. I even hear her on my satellite radio, which has relatively few commercials. (I thought of this because she was on an advertizement on the side of the page)


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

any of the ones that have a little kid talking in an exagerated "super little kiddish" voice. Like the 3-c body shops one I just heard on the radio where the girl interviews all the insurance adjusters.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

and by the way. A month or two ago there was an article about Flo in the Columbus Dispatch. I think they may have interviewed her. Apparently those commercials are very successful.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Flo Here


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, she's a successful actress and she's making the company money. I think she's doing a great job! Don't forget - this is acting! I'd hire her in a heartbeat if I needed an actress to work in a commercial for my business. She's laughing all the way to the Bank.


----------



## the Lake Erie Monster (Jul 23, 2010)

JamesT said:


> and by the way. A month or two ago there was an article about Flo in the Columbus Dispatch. I think they may have interviewed her. Apparently those commercials are very successful.


Wonderful!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> Well, she's a successful actress and she's making the company money. I think she's doing a great job! Don't forget - this is acting! I'd hire her in a heartbeat if I needed an actress to work in a commercial for my business. She's laughing all the way to the Bank.


I'd...oh forget it.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I hate the 7 Up Brad Garrett microphone in his head commercial you hear on the radio. I turn the station immediately and refuse to listen to it!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't like the progressive commercials, slap-chop/shamwow, and the dental commercials with the "when I see you smile" song in them


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah I'm not a fan of the Flo progressive commercials. However I do get a kick out of the Cave man Geico commercials. Just something about them that makes me laugh.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Just upgraded to Windows 7...it kills those wretched Netflix pop-ups that evaded XP!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I absolutly hate the flow commercials. Also I don't really like the R Lee Ermy commercials. It is hard to picture him doing those kinds of ads.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any doing with E.D. Or male enhancement or rags


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm tired of seeing, hearing all the drug commercials and the fifty+ side effects that go with each!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> I hate the 7 Up Brad Garrett microphone in his head commercial you hear on the radio. I turn the station immediately and refuse to listen to it!


If Bradly had wings he'd FLYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!

I'm with you on that one Rob!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

JamesT said:


> I'd...oh forget it.



lololololol.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

CALL J G WENTWORTH....877-CASHNOW!!! OK, maybe I like the song just a little.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mesothilioma.....or any blood sucking Lawyer air time. I also hate all the Geico and Progressive commercials all touting they were the fast growing, biggest, had the most folks switch and does anyone actually "know" anyone that switched to these second rate comapnies and "actually" saved some money??, I think the 2 different times I checked, my rates would have almost doubled from mypresent State Farm rates

On another point, in the last 5 years my "commercial free" Sirrus radio has become a dollar dominated junk fest and I hate the way they promote other shows on stations you never heard of before within the Sattelite radio world. 

Last rant, I promise, I hate all the Dish TV commercials on Direct TV stations and how Dish keeps trying to say they have more HD Stations but I read those have stopped since Direct TV sent some bloodthirty lawyers after them and a judge did a "Cease and Desist" order on them.

Salmonid


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

All the political BS that will be comming soon and the damn yard signs


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

the list is looonnngggg but guess the one i hate most right now is the quizno's with them damn stupid cats, makes me wanna puke!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

almost every commercial on the radio is sooo annoying and even the budweiser mr. " " commercials are getting old. they really can't put some new ones out????. on a side-note I cant stand any raspy voiced chick on any rock station


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

do you mean like Mr. Rolling Cooler Cooler Roller? The singer is from the 80s group Survivor.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Any doing with E.D. Or male enhancement or rags


Yeah. What's with the folks sitting in separate bathtubs for Cialis? Shouldn't they be doing something _"together"_ after popping the pill. Also the disclaimers. I think everyone knows that "working" for more than four hours could be a problem - unless you sleep on your back.

Also any commercial with the super fine print disclaimers that they flash for a few seconds (Empire Today carpet comes to mind). How can this be legal? Why show the text that isn't up long enough to read and often too small to read if left up there longer.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

JamesT said:


> do you mean like Mr. Rolling Cooler Cooler Roller? The singer is from the 80s group Survivor.


exactly..and those Lady Jane's commercials make me sick with hatred.."It's Wicked awesome!" UUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Give me back my filet of fish!!! Give me that fish!!! Its so freakin annoying!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> slap-chop/shamwow


I hate those dumba$# commericals also.They drive me nuts,makes me wanna kick him in his family jewels.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

the one i hate is the radio spot for 3c body shop, adn the original matress factory. The 3C ones are annoying because he uses his 8-10 year old daughter to tell you how evil insurance companys are and to coem to 3C. The matress factory guy has no emotion just a monotone voice talkign about inner srings for 45 seconds.

I really like the key stone commercials though, always smooth like kieth stone. Not a fan of there beer though.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I'm with dock dabber. Any and all political ads. They ought to combine 'em with the ED ads but then again politicians don't really need any help with that.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

There was a Mcd's commercial that was running a couple of months ago. The guy in commercial kept saying "Don't talk to me I haven't had my coffee yet" I wanted to punch him in the face everytime I saw that.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

The one that bothers me the most is the radio ad for the website "Cougars911". Not so much the commercial but the fact that if men set up a similar web site everyone would have a fit.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those stupid freecreditreport.com songs make me want to puke....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The hamsters in the cars drives me nuts. 

Flo is a little annoying but those are very successful commercials.

I hate Gieco and all there stupid commercials. It is because of their commercials that I will never buy their service..........EVER!

The Verizon............."can you hear me now" and "it's the network" ads were annoying to, but I think they are done with that campaign.



One that I really like is the "I'm a PC and I'm a Mac" spots. I don't like Apple products, but those commercials are very clever and kind of funny.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lollipop Dell,,,ugh


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Slap chop. I want to slap that dude right in the neck! 

"You're gonna love my nuts!" What a d-bag.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Speaking of Flo has anyone seen the picture message forward with her in it? Pretty funny!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Bonecrusher said:


> Slap chop. I want to slap that dude right in the neck!
> 
> "You're gonna love my nuts!" What a d-bag.


heh, that phrase actually makes me laugh each time i hear it, especially in light of his issues with hookers.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I also can't stand the Brad Garret 7-up commericial. I turn it off as soon as it comes on. And every McDonalds commercial. Everyone of them has the rap and bada bada bop ending. Turn it off also.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So many commercials these days have background songs that consist of whistling, folky guitar, or a dopey "everything is going splendid on this easy relaxing day!" tone to it. Is it meant to relax people in times of economic hardship? Is it to ensure the consumer that their product is 'smart' 'consciencious to the world' or 'green'? Either way, they enrage me to the max.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Just the ones on live TV because I can't DVR past them. And how about some of those commercials that you can;t figure out what the product was?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Reel Man said:


> I hate the 7 Up Brad Garrett microphone in his head commercial you hear on the radio. I turn the station immediately and refuse to listen to it!


oh commercial or not, i HATE that ***********.lol.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Not a fan of the McDonalds commercials either. But I gotta tell ya what strikes a nerve with me more than anything on television are these ignorant, night time soap opera's or "drama" shows, and reality television shows! First of all how does 99.99% of this crap qualify as reality? And the "drama" shows are pure and simple the decline of western civilization as we know it! My wife freaks out if she misses one these damn things. I drew the line when she tried to tell me I had to DVR a Monday night football game last year! I mean really? It's shows like these and the ones on Lifetime that always depict men in a negative manner, no good can come from them. As if we all don't have enough to deal with in our daily lives now they are making shows that are riddled with drama, infidelity, abuse, ect. ect. ect. AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok I'm alright now lol!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I gotta say there is nothing more irritating and offensive than the tampon and maxi pad commercials. They are the worst. From the subject matter , which I think is a little too over the top with the candid information to the silly notion they try to convey that women who use their product have " happy " periods. Lets go back in time when stuff like that was considered indecent and not allowed on the air. 

Then theres the ones about the HPV vaccine , " one less, one less ! " There is no proof the vaccine works or atleast works for everybody , and there has even been deaths associated with it. I cant believe the FDA or whatever even approved it with that record. And why give our kids one more false sense of security encouraging them to go out and be " active" ? 

And all the drug comercials that go on to list the possible side effects including things that are worse than the condition being treated in the first place.


----------



## the Lake Erie Monster (Jul 23, 2010)

MarkyB said:


> There was a Mcd's commercial that was running a couple of months ago. The guy in commercial kept saying "Don't talk to me I haven't had my coffee yet" I wanted to punch him in the face everytime I saw that.


Been reading through the responses, good stuff. This one made me laugh because I remembered the commercial and I was imagining what it would have looked like if the guy, indeed, had been punched in the face. It may have woke him up...


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

There's an uplifting little radio public service commercial ditty extolling the usefulness of calling the poison control center if you drink drano...IIRC, .gov Ad Council material...hear it quite a bit on AM radio overnight.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I worked at a jewlery store here in Mansfield for many years. We did a lot of radio advertising and I absolutely hated our jingle. One day I told the owner that, he smiled and replied "yeah but you remember it don't you".


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

The Northeast Ohio Regional Sewer District radio spot demanding that folks "pick up their dogs poop" because it is polluting the waterways. Are these people for real??? That will be the next line item on our water bills if you own a dog. A fee for treating the tainted storm water that passed across your dogs loaf.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

BlueMax said:


> The Northeast Ohio Regional Sewer District radio spot demanding that folks "pick up their dogs poop" because it is polluting the waterways. Are these people for real??? That will be the next line item on our water bills if you own a dog. A fee for treating the tainted storm water that passed across your dogs loaf.


That was actually I_Shock's idea!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll make them pay!-Tim Misney


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Definately the 3C Body Shop ads. There's nothing more annoying than someone else's know-it-all kid.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Americam freight warehouse with the guy that talks really fast ..GRRRRR

Burger king where the king looks like a life size Mr Rogers puppet head.

Travelocity travel that has the yard gnome with the pointy head.

There are many more...thanks for getting me started !!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

scallop said:


> the list is looonnngggg but guess the one i hate most right now is the quizno's with them damn stupid cats, makes me wanna puke!


I'll second that one............Mark


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nope...I'm not that shallow...It's only a what ????


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree those commercials are all over the TV and its getting to be a bit much.


yonderfishin said:


> I gotta say there is nothing more irritating and offensive than the tampon and maxi pad commercials. They are the worst. From the subject matter , which I think is a little too over the top with the candid information to the silly notion they try to convey that women who use their product have " happy " periods. Lets go back in time when stuff like that was considered indecent and not allowed on the air.
> 
> Then theres the ones about the HPV vaccine , " one less, one less ! " There is no proof the vaccine works or atleast works for everybody , and there has even been deaths associated with it. I cant believe the FDA or whatever even approved it with that record. And why give our kids one more false sense of security encouraging them to go out and be " active" ?
> 
> And all the drug comercials that go on to list the possible side effects including things that are worse than the condition being treated in the first place.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I dunno about the significance of dog poop polluting our waterways but I do think it is rude when people don't pick up their dog's poop. Anyone remember when crappielooker posted about this years ago?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Hate to say it....If you all are upset by a few ad's on T.V or on the radio, you need to get a life....

Just Saying...

Logging Offf.................


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

JamesT said:


> I dunno about the significance of dog poop polluting our waterways but I do think it is rude when people don't pick up their dog's poop. Anyone remember when crappielooker posted about this years ago?


If you ever see me with a plastic bag on my hand , reach down and pick up my dog's poop, please put a gun to my head and pull the trigger.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

All the lawyer commericals touting that they'll get you the most money from your accident.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

The most disturbing to me are the motorcycle insurance commercials that show bikes wrecking with no one aboard.

Maybe it's because I ride (not sure) but it bothers me.


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

i hate all the ones that make it out like men are clueless about babies or housework and the women has to save everything chaps my a#$ i mean cmon we can runn a company but cant manage to do some laundry


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

fishholio said:


> i hate all the ones that make it out like men are clueless about babies or housework and the women has to save everything chaps my a#$ i mean cmon we can runn a company but cant manage to do some laundry


This theme repeats itself on just about every cheesy sitcom. Not only are the women smarter, but everyone, including the kids, are smarter than the middle aged guy.

I love the drug commercials. I really like it when they say a drug is "thought to" affect something. It's like "Here. Try this new chemical. It's delicious. We think it's gonna help, maybe, but we're not really sure. However, if it doesn't work, then it's gonna make just about everything else go wrong. Of course talk to your doctor first. Isn't it worth the risks to feel 'better'? Good luck!"


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*BOB*

I wanna puke everytime I see him.










Gee I wonder how much money he made?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Nikster said:


> *BOB*
> 
> I wanna puke everytime I see him.
> 
> ...


Enough to buy a lot of wood. I don't see as many commercials from them lately. Must be seeing some stiff competition from the more well-funded drug companies.


----------

